# Change of address



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Who, Where do I write to to change my address with the TTOC? I nearly missed my copy of issue 6!
Cheers, Boggie


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Boggie - log into the shop with your username and password and do it yourself


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Any problems, email us Boggie... [email protected]


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Cheers chaps! 

I did have a rummage around the site and found the 'edit my account' bit but could only change my email entries etc.

Do I need to change the 'Personal address book' primary address to get 'Absolute' etc delivered here?

Thanks, Boggie


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yes... edit the primary address


----------

